# Wood Source Near Lafayette, Louisiana



## Cajun Guy (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello all I'm fairly new to smoking and I'm loving it! I am so glad to have found this forum. The knowledge shared here has been very much appreciated and I'm looking forward to learning even more. I live about 20 miles west of Lafayette, Louisiana and I was wondering where members from south Louisiana get their wood. I've been buying bags of wood chunks from Walmart and I would really like to find a better source. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Good smoking!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 26, 2019)

I would search your local craigslist.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 26, 2019)

What 5grillz said. Can’t help you with wood in Louisiana but if you decide to come to East TN we have a ton of downed trees with all these storms lately. People giving great wood away just to get it out of their yards!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2019)

Look up Wild man firewood on Facebook.  He delivers to Baton Rouge, maybe further.   Good quality wood at a fair price.  A lot of local restaurants use him, as do I when I cannot get it myself.


----------



## Cajun Guy (Jun 27, 2019)

73saint said:


> Look up Wild man firewood on Facebook.  He delivers to Baton Rouge, maybe further.   Good quality wood at a fair price.  A lot of local restaurants use him, as do I when I cannot get it myself.


Thanks 73saint!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 27, 2019)

look for some local tree cutting companies, they will usually let you come to where they are working and take some. sometimes, I know here where I live if you what a lot and they are close by they will drop off a truck load for you, they're usually just happy to have somewhere close to get rid of it.


----------



## Cajun Guy (Jun 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> look for some local tree cutting companies, they will usually let you come to where they are working and take some. sometimes, I know here where I live if you what a lot and they are close by they will drop off a truck load for you, they're usually just happy to have somewhere close to get rid of it.


Great idea smokerjim. Being a newbie that never occurred to me lol. Thank you!


----------



## cajunmarinebbk (Jun 28, 2019)

I live in Lafayette I get my wood from Academy they carry the B&B brand not bad. When all else fails I order on Amazon and have it shipped to my house.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 28, 2019)

cajunmarinebbk said:


> I live in Lafayette I get my wood from Academy they carry the B&B brand not bad. When all else fails I order on Amazon and have it shipped to my house.


That kiln dried wood that academy sells burns way too quick for my taste.   Not to mention it costs way too much if you are cooking with any regularity.


----------

